# Alice (1988)



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I watched this on netflix last night, must be the creepiest film adaption I've ever heard of. Little Alice watches calmly, and quietly as her taxidermy rabbit comes to life and then follows him to wonderland, her face barely changes throughout the film, so little that each time she shrinks the actress is replaced by a Victorian style doll that looks like her, and it works!. Alice is the only human actor, all other characters being preformed by puppets with the help of stop motion. It's pretty cool, I think. Has anyone else seen it?

From netflix -


> After her stuffed rabbit opens a portal inside her dresser, Alice (Kristýna Kohoutová) crosses over into a world of puppets and dead animals in Czech director Jan Svankmajer's bizarre adaptation of Lewis Carroll's children's book, considered a classic of surreal cinema. Svankmajer gives the Caterpillar, the Mad Hatter and the Cheshire Cat equally warped makeovers via stop-motion animation and stark cinematography.


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095715/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I have not seen it, but will definitely try to catch it! Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 4, 2010)

I've seen it, It wasn't really great, but it was better than Tim Burton's "Re-Imagining" of it


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I just saved it on my NetFlix list. I will try to watch it this week. Thanks for the heads up, sounds cool.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

you get a chance to see it Just Whisper? Johnny Thunder?


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

This actually sounds right up my alley. I have at least 2 other movies to watch first and I'm the laziest thing on 2 legs... but it's going on my Instant list as well. (Just went and it did)


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey GC - I haven't caught it yet either but will let ya know when I do.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

We watched on the Netflix instant play on the laptop--then got it to take to a friend's big screen TV. It totally creeped one of our friends out--and disturbed the rest of this. I'll probably buy a copy just for the decorating ideas (*love* the eggs hatching little skulls . . .)


----------

